# Part 2: LONG Day Out with the Macro Lens: Blooms!



## Markw (Mar 21, 2011)

This is probably the last part, this one being a series of flowers already in bloom or in the process of it.

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro

1






1-2





2





3





3-2





4





5





5-2





6





7





8 (Natural light, no flash or background used)





9





10





Sorry for so many photos! :blushing:
C&C Welcome and appreciated as always.
Mark


----------



## Davor (Mar 21, 2011)

They look lovely! i think some of them look too soft IMO but other than than great work.


----------



## Markw (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you.  I think alot of that has to do with compression from photobucket.  They look fine here: www.jpgmag.com/people/markwjr 

If you're talking about the OOF part, some of them were taken at F/5.6 or so.  At 1:1, that's a fairly shallow DOF.  That's what I was going for on some of these, though.

Thank you kindly!
Mark


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 22, 2011)

I like all these with the exception of 3.  Just too much oof in that for me.

If I had to pick one out of all, it would be the last.


----------



## Markw (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 9, 2011)

Good stuff sir. GOod stuff indeed.


----------

